# Shipping a container from Dublin To Perth



## sdurnin (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone who has moved from Ireland to Aus tell me if they shipped there stuff over to Aus and how much it cost?
I got a quoted for €5795 and that doesn't include the customs fee.


----------

